# Grounding of a service / GEC



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

OK. 250.66A - C Tell us that if you use a rod, pipe or plate electrode - it is not required to be larger than a #6. So, why does that table [250.66] exist, when is it used?

CCE has to be a #4 GEC...

Where does it say I have to run a #4 to the water line?

I thought I understood this section, but I guess I dont.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

going to building steel or to a water pipe it must be sized per that table.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> going to building steel or to a water pipe it must be sized per that table.


No one ever mentioned that part to me before.:blink: Now it makes more sense.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Also for bonding with 250.104.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Electrodes are based on T. 250.66 however the ground rod, CEE and ground ring have exceptions. Articles 250.66(A)(B)&(C)


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> OK. 250.66A - C Tell us that if you use a rod, pipe or plate electrode - it is not required to be larger than a #6. So, why does that table [250.66] exist, when is it used?
> 
> CCE has to be a #4 GEC...
> 
> ...


Do you do mostly new work or rehabilitation type work?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Here they make us use #4 for rods although code only requires #6. Must be a jurisdiction thing


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Here they make us use #4 for rods although code only requires #6. Must be a jurisdiction thing



It is a NC state amendment. 2 ground rods and #4 every county as far as I know.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> It is a NC state amendment. 2 ground rods and #4 every county as far as I know.


That is not true.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

GEORGE D said:


> Here they make us use #4 for rods although code only requires #6. Must be a jurisdiction thing


Check out NEC 2011 250.64(B)


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Do you do mostly new work or rehabilitation type work?


Im a service guy, usually rehab.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That is not true.





I was told it was in a continuing ed class. We work in 6 counties and they all require 2 rods and #4 so I assumed it was true. You are right. I looked and do not see it listed as an amendment.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> OK. 250.66A - C Tell us that if you use a rod, pipe or plate electrode - it is not required to be larger than a #6. *So, why does that table [250.66] exist, when is it used*?
> 
> CCE has to be a #4 GEC...
> 
> ...


Table 250.66 is also used to size the main bonding jumper 250.28 (D)(1)and the minimum size grounded conductor brought to the service 250.24 (C)(1).


----------

